# 2009 UFHORA National Championship Races



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Breezewood Fire Hall
150 Municipal Rd
Breezewood, PA 15533

June 25th - 28th 2009

Thursday 06/25/09
7:00AM - Open Setup
10:00AM - Open Practice
7:00PM - Oval Support Race
Super Stock/Nascar Bodies
10:00PM - Close

Friday 06/26/09 
9:00AM - Open Registration & Practice
6:30PM - Membership Meeting (all tracks off)
7:00PM - Brass Car Support Race
8:00PM - Super Stock Tech & Qualifying
9:00PM - Modified Tech & Qualifying
9:30PM - Unlimited Tech & Qualifying
11:00PM - Close

Saturday 06/27/09 
8:00AM - Open
8:30AM - Drivers Meeting 
10::00AM - Super Stock Race
12:30PM - Modified Race
2:00PM - Unlimited Race
6:00PM - T-Jet Tech & Qualifying
8:00PM - Restricted Open Tech & Qualifying
11:00PM - Close

Sunday 06/28/09 
8:00AM - Open
8:30AM - T-Jet Race
9:30AM - Restricted Open Race
11:00AM - AM Modified Tech and Race

Awards Ceremony & Raffle to follow racing

There will be a raffle for a brand new Wiz Track.

There will be a "Jet" race for the recognized big 3 "Jet" cars.

Entry Fees:
Amateur Modified $10.00 / $15.00 non-member
Super Stock $15.00 / $20.00 non-member
Modified $20.00 / $25.00 non-member
Restricted Open $25.00 / $30.00 non-member
Unlimited $25.00 / $30.00 non-member
Thunder-Jet $15.00/$20.00 non member
Support Races $10.00 / $10.00 non-member

Motels:
Best Western 814-735-4352
Comfort Inn 814-735-2200
Econo Lodge 814-735-4341
Holiday Inn Express 814-735-7666
Quality Inn 814-735-4311
Ramada Inn 814-735-4005

Others - Breezewood Motel, Hi-Way Motel, Panorama Motel, Ritchey's Redwood Motel, Stonewall Jackson's Motel, Village Motel, Wildwood Motel, Wiltshire Motel

Restaurants in Breezewood:
McDonald's, Taco Bell, Hardees, Kentucky Fried Chicken, Wendy's, Bob Evans, Perkins, Denny's, Gateway, Dairy Queen, Subway, Prime Rib Restaurant and Family House
Directions:

From I-76 & I-70 west take Exit 161. At end of exit go onto US Rt. 30 west. Go 1/2 mile, through 3 stop lights. Make a right onto Municipal Rd, the fire hall is on your right.
From I-70 east take Exit 147. Make a left on US Rt. 30 west, make your first right onto Municipal Rd, the fire hall is on your right.
More Details will be posted as they become available. Go to:

UFHORA Nationals Page


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

2009 Nationals Tracks

Super Stock









Amateur Modified









Modified









Restricted Open









Unlimited









T-jet


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Quite an impressive lineup of quality tracks! Hot times in sleepy central PA this summer. Zoom zoom.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Tracks look like a lot of fun.. I can't wait! Any fellow HT's going to be there? I'd like to put faces to names and meet everyone. 

-Robbie


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

> "There will be a raffle for a brand new Wiz Track."


The raffle will be for the T-Jet track.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Too, 

Are you going to be there?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Are you going to be there?


I hope so.


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

Are there any tracks out near eastern PA, the Wilkesbarre area???


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

NO mid state


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

E-Force-1, do you know what type of track is going to be used for the Oval support race? If so what is the length?


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

blubyu,
I do not know much of the oval support race, but will find out and post that information. My best guess is that it will be a Wizztrack section track.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

blubyu,

The NASCAR oval track that will used at Nationals is a 6-lane 4' X 24' Tomy track. The radius of the turns are inside to outside 12", 15", and 18". There are 3" straight sections separating each 1/4 curve of track to make the turn almost 4' wide.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Might need some gears for that? You wouldn't happen to know if Quicker Gears are legal (18,19). I guess the T-jet crowns would work to.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Pictures of the 2009 UFHORA Nats Tracks.

Super Stock










Amateur Modified










Modified










Restricted Open










Unlimited


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I can't wait.. One week and counting.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Here is a picture of the 4' X 12' Tjet Nationals Track that is going to be raffled.

Track pieces to be raffled at the Nationals - $20.00 per ticket only 75 tickets available.
(table is for sale if you win the track and want to buy the table)


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Any pictures of the T-jet track made yet


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

tomyafx1,
See above post. You must have a photo filter preventing you from seeing it. I have modified it to bypass the filter.


----------

